

The Real Price Fixing Scandal in Angel Investing is Deal Syndication - rbpasker
http://blog.pasker.net/2010/10/09/the-real-price-fixing-scandel-in-angel-investing-is-deal-syndication/

======
swolchok
s/Scandle/Scandal/

